# Anavar cycle on prep



## IceQueen123 (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi,

so I'm looking to run my first clen/Anavar cycle on prep. I'm looking to do a 5 week cycle .

I am currently sitting at 10, 12 and 13 weeks out. And I'm sitting at around 18% body fat, My question is, when would be the best time to finish the cycle? Carry it on till after shows or taper of to finish a week out?

A lot of the info out there is for men, rather than females so just looking to find out some info from experience ☺


----------

